# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Cheap Timber Supplier Recommendation BNE

## me3_neuralfibre

I use A Wood Shed in Darra. 
Have bought heaps off them (75sqm deck, 7x7 carport, 9x5 shed, all sorts of house bits) 
Perfect all the way, cheap delivery, and cheapest prices I can find. 
100% recommend them. 
Paul

----------

